# Perdido river - last few trips



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Just thought I would give a report of my last couple of trips to perdido river. I've caught several bass, most have been small but I did manage to get one that was just under 4 pounds. I also caught a bass with a deformed looking tail. This one would have been a keeper if it had a normal sized tail but it was pretty weird looking to say the least. Also, this morning I got a video of two dolphin chasing bait fish in the river. This was a first for me - I've never seen dolphin this far upriver. We also caught a few slot reds and skipjack this morning but I did not have time to take any pics since the action was pretty steady. All fish were released to be caught another day.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks, how far up were the dolphins? I spent alot of time on the perdido in years past.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

*pics*

here's a few pics


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats a weird looking bass, dude. must be from attack or injury earlier in life. i wonder how that affects its predatory ability. looks like the lower back is messed up also. Like the videos. keep em coming!


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Realtor said:


> Thanks, how far up were the dolphins? I spent alot of time on the perdido in years past.


They were just below the county boat ramp in Seminole.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Those are some nice fish. I've never been over there before but was told to use Seminole Landing if I went? Where is that at? i couldn't locate it on a simple google map search.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

auguy7777 said:


> Those are some nice fish. I've never been over there before but was told to use Seminole Landing if I went? Where is that at? i couldn't locate it on a simple google map search.


Thanks. Seminole landing is definitely the place to launch there. To get there you take hwy 90 into Seminole and as soon as you get into Seminole you take a left on brown's landing road. There is a gas station on the right just before browns landing road. From there you just follow the signs. Yo have to make a couple turns but it's easy to find.


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

I've seen them all the way up to the old hunting club landing (now owned by the nature conservatory). At least 3 miles up river. Nice fish.


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

On heading to Seminole landing; be advised of construction over Perdido River on hwy 90 and a temporary road that has several "s" curves and is very narrow. Go slow while towing your boat.


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

I seen flipper up by the boat ramp by the fire house 1 time a few years ago lived here for 28 years we getting slot reds around also :thumbup: got one from a friends dock last night


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

try google maps again seminole boat ramp Very easy to find. turn behind uncle bubbas grocery and follow signs. i lived almost right next door to the boat ramp for a few months and seen dolphins in front of the boat ramp several times. pretty nice river


----------

